# Carrots



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Can you eat the top leaves of carrots? They smell so good. If not then I will compost them, or put on the table as a "flower arrangement"..........yes I'm thrifty, not cheap.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Never considered eating the tops before pixieduster, but I sure will now...thanx

http://www.gilttaste.com/stories/489-yes-carrot-tops-are-edible-and-delicious


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Awsome article. Thanks.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Down here in Texas, I can't grow parsley to save my life. For several years now we have been dehydrating the carrot tops and we use them instead, a pretty good substitute.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Davarm: I was thinking just that. My in laws(from south texas) have had a hard time growing anything as well. I'm going to try it and make something for mother-in-law but not tell her till after she compliments it done eating. Hehe


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, I'd never even thought to eat the tops of our carrots. I've just been tossing them over the fence to the pigs. I guess they'll have to share from now on. :flower: Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Davarm: I was thinking just that. My in laws(from south texas) have had a hard time growing anything as well. I'm going to try it and make something for mother-in-law but not tell her till after she compliments it done eating. Hehe


Well pixie, Thank goodness I dont have in-laws anymore, if I did, I'd make something real special for them....Seriously, what part of South Texas(dont care to know the town/city)? I lived on the Coast(Aransas Pass) for 10 years and down there I couldn't even grow tomatoes, gave up trying.

The carrot tops are a pretty good substitute for parsley.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

You're welcome pixieduster, and Davarm :2thumb: for the 'parsley' tip


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Davarm: hubby and his fam are from corpus christi. Hubby moved to south louisiana about 7yrs ago. His family has branched out to austin, san antonio and one still in corpus. They come often and I always cook something very cajun for them.....so I went and got a pork roast tonite and put the carrots, tops, onions, garlic, celery and olive oil on it to sit over nite. Ohh yeaa babe! ( as Emeril would say).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Davarm: hubby and his fam are from corpus christi. Hubby moved to south louisiana about 7yrs ago. His family has branched out to austin, san antonio and one still in corpus. They come often and I always cook something very cajun for them.....so I went and got a pork roast tonite and put the carrots, tops, onions, garlic, celery and olive oil on it to sit over nite. Ohh yeaa babe! ( as Emeril would say).


I worked in Corpus for almost 10 years, that whole area and way of life down there is nice, slow, and I loved it. I would still be down there if the Ex would left the area after she took off and left the 3 DD's and myself, but thats another story:nuts:.

If you want to give them a taste of home, serve them some "Good" tortilla chips with the hottest "Pico de Guillo" you can make, the hotter you get it, the more at home they should feel.

For some unknown reason the DD's stopped asking me why I would go fishing every Friday night and stay out till dawn, instead they started asking if they could go with me. Funnier still, their momma never caught on why she would always have Fridays to herself.


----------

